# Best clipless pedal system for new road bike rider?



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi All,

I am just getting my wife into road cycling, and am looking for a clipless pedal system recommendation for her. She has ridden with toe clips in the past, and did fine with them. They were loose fit, but she liked the fact that her foot didn't slide around very much. 

As additional info the bike we got for her is a WSD '07 Specialized Dolce Elite (Alum frame, CF fork, CF seat stays, mix of Tiagra/105 components). She intends to get to the point that she can participate in some 20-25 mile, 15-16mph pace weekly club rides along with some longer rides with me on the weekends, probably up to 40 - 50 miles for the longer rides. This will probably have to wait until next season for her to get into a little better shape. Our seasons are a bit short up here in the North Country. (We do live in Minnesota, don't you know.)

Personally I am leaning towards getting her some MTB shoes and an SPD pedal system since they are easier to walk in. However, I have never used them myself so have no personal experience with clipping in and out of them. I use Look Delta myself. 

Another thought I had was to go with road shoes and Speedplay Light Action pedals. Again, I have no personal experience with these, but I like the idea that they are double sided and hear they are easy to clip in and out of.

Which shoes and pedal system would you suggest that I go with for the first time clipless pedal system user?

Thanks for the input.

Jay B.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 12, 2006)

I have only used SPD pedals and cleats... just easier for me to use since I ride both a MTB and road bike. I'm looking to upgrade to a better pedal and dedicated road shoe in the future for myself. If I were starting out thats what I would use. You can find fairly inexpensive shoes and start off there to see if she likes being clipped in. The MTB shoes with SPD cleats are easier to walk in.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Speedplay Light Action super easy to get out of, they are perfect for first time users in my opinion. Read the setup instructions carefully and buy the cleat covers and you will have no problems.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

My wife also has the Dolce Elite and got the Specialized Body Geometry shoes (yes, mtb shoes), with Shimano SPD 520 pedals... She had also been a mid 15 mph rider, and had ridden toe clips in the past.

Her issue had been hot spots, mixed with her toes going numb on previous rides, but she doesn't have those issues anymore... Even after a 30 mile ride.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> My wife also has the Dolce Elite and got the Specialized Body Geometry shoes (yes, mtb shoes), with Shimano SPD 520 pedals... She had also been a mid 15 mph rider, and had ridden toe clips in the past.
> 
> Her issue had been hot spots, mixed with her toes going numb on previous rides, but she doesn't have those issues anymore... Even after a 30 mile ride.


That is almost the exact route I am considering going for my wife; Specialized BG MTB shoes and SPD's. I have a pair of Specialized BG Pro Carbon's and love them. However, it took buying the high arch footbeds to get rid of my hotspots, as the stock footbeds that came with the shoes just didn't do it for me.

Thanks for the input.

Jay


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

+1 for mtb shoe/pedal for most casual riders. Walkability is a big plus, and you're not giving up much if anything in performance. (After all, mtb racers do fine with them).

Consider a platform spd style - the "cleat only" pedal designs were never stable enough for me so I went with the nashbar platform, which is also good for casual sneaker riding.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I use Speedplay Frogs on my road bike. They are excellent, over 5000 miles without any problems. They are very easy to get in and out of because you can clip into either side. Getting out is simple, just turn your heel out. Very easy on the knees because your foot can rotate a bit but I have never come out of them unintentionally. You also get the added benefit of being able to walk in your shoes, I use Sidi, without chewing up the cleat and having to replace them as a result. I think this pedal system is great for a novice or a seasoned rider.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

check out Crank Bros. Candy model, have it on 3 bikes and like it a lot, the cleat fits SPD pattern shoes...switched to them as various SPD's I used eventually developed annoying squeaks also clipping in and out is very easy


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

creaky knows of what he speaks. my wife, while not on a road bike, has used "campus" or "rodeo" pedals since i talked her into trying clipless 5 years ago. they have a flat pedal platform on one side and an SPD interface on the other. after stopping, if we need to get a quick start, she just pedals on the platforms until the coast is clear. then she clicks in.

she uses the pear izumi shoes in cooler weather and the shimano sandals in warmer weather.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

CB quattro, easy to get in and easy to get out of for a beginner! Can use with either a road or Mountan bike shoe.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I'd say either the Crank Brothers Candy or Quattro or the Speedplay Light Actions. I've got both the Candies and Light Actions and they are both easy to get in and out of. I'd say pedals like the Look Keo would be too difficult for you.


----------



## Triker (Sep 27, 2004)

Another vote for Speedplay Frogs.

Easy to get in and out, light weight, durable, easy to maintain, walkable, easy on the knees_what else do you need?

For shoes go SIDI. Not cheap but worth it.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't have anything to compare to, but as a new rider I have had no trouble at all with SPD's. I use PD-M424 pedals.

For weekend evening rides I use SH-WM60 shoes. These are the first ones I purchased, and I like them very much.

As I began biking on errands, to the local coffee shop, the movie theater, I wished for a pair of clip in shoes that were versitle enough to not look too geeky in public places. I first went for the Keen sandal. But I found it hard to clip out unless they were laced tightly, which wasn't comfortable, so I took those back and got a pair of Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seeks. First day with them today, so far, I love love love them. I'm at work, and I'm wearing them now actually!


----------



## Franz (Oct 14, 2005)

I talked my wife into doing the SPD, MTB show thing for her road bike last year. She quickly caught on that it was not "cool" to ride road with MTB shoes. She started to refer to them as her "special ed" shoes.
She now has new Specialized Road shoes and Look classic pedals.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I just got my first pair of real biking pedals/shoes. I went with road shoes, and wish I did do what has been advised several times already - MTB with platform pedals. I see a very large percentage of riders using those when I ride. Hindsight is 20/20!


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

As for MTB shoes, I have found that most mt. bike shoes are not as rigid as road shoes. I don't like SPD either, because it's a very small platform and also it doesn't have enough float. Now, if you split 50/50 between road & mt. bikes and want one pair of shoes, go right ahead. Wearing MTB shoes on a road bike is sort of like wearing MTB clothing and helmet, and having a straight bar with MTB shifters. It's almost as bad as having a kickstand and fenders. 

MTB pedals are a lot heavier than road bike pedals, and need more upkeep. The only people who are exempt from this rule are recumbent & messenger/courier cyclists.


----------



## FredA (May 23, 2007)

I use the Time Axion pedals for my road bike and Atac pedals for my mountain. The Axions are great because one side is relatively flat and can be ridden in street shoes. 

http://time.nextedia.com/fiche-produit-axion.2.0.idp.127.html


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

They arent the best for permanent use but Crank Bros eggbeaters are 4 sided entry and that has helped myself and my friends with getting into clipless.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

Treker said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am just getting my wife into road cycling, and am looking for a clipless pedal system recommendation for her. She has ridden with toe clips in the past, and did fine with them. They were loose fit, but she liked the fact that her foot didn't slide around very much.
> 
> ...


I use speedplay zero's, find them easy to use, but have been leaning towards getting a set of speedplay frogs. I like the look of that low profile cleat


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Eggbeaters. I use them on my commuter, and two of my kids use them. Work great, walking shoes are an easy option.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Get the Crank Brothers Quattro pedals. Easy as well to get it. The cealts are VERY walkable (better than Speedplay) and soem road shoes that have a small heel pad. The Candy pedals will work as well, but have a wider Q-Fator as they are MTB pedals. Most people won't notice care though

With road shoes she will "feel" more like a roadie and have better shoes as well.

Quattro Pedals








The cleats you want. The are reccessed in rubber like MTB shoes would be!








Get are some nice shoes! She will enjoy riding more.
These are awesome or the money!

Shimano R085W
$99









Or spend more!










<!-- Begin Page Content --> <script language="JavaScript"> if (top.location != location) { top.location.href = document.location.href; } function showBestPrice(ID) { sURL = 'https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/show-best-price.phtml?ID=' + ID; sOptions = 'height=400,width=600,location=no,menubar=no,resizable=no,scrollbars=yes,toolbar=no'; window.open(sURL, 'bestPrice', sOptions); return false; } function eMailBestPrice(ID) { sURL = 'https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/e-mail-best-price.phtml?ID=' + ID; sOptions = 'height=400,width=600,location=no,menubar=no,resizable=no,scrollbars=yes,toolbar=no'; window.open(sURL, 'bestPrice', sOptions); return false; } function doPopUp(oldValue, sURL) { sOptions = 'dialogHeight:400px;dialogWidth:500px;center:yes;help:no;resizable:no'; newValue = window.showModalDialog(sURL, oldValue, sOptions); if (newValue == 'NULL') { return ''; } else if (newValue) { return newValue; } else { return oldValue; } } </script> *Sidi Genius 5 Women's Mesh Road Shoe, 2007*

*$169.00*









https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/item/14893


----------



## BobH (Jul 6, 2006)

No love for Shimano SPD-SL??? 

I have used them for 2 years and like the wide platform. The cleats have built-in plastic tip things for walking.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

As many have mentioned already. CB Eggbeaters with MTB shoes or road shoes and CB road cleats. I've never found a more user friendly clipless.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

ignorance is bliss. I went from quattros (which I annihilated somehow and they fixed) to eggbeaters (how do you break these without a rock?) and I have to say they've been good to me. Crank Brothers service is second to none. I think my cleats have worn, but these are so easy to get out of. I'm curious to try a look pedal, but don't want to buy in.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> +1 for mtb shoe/pedal for most casual riders. Walkability is a big plus, and you're not giving up much if anything in performance. (After all, mtb racers do fine with them).
> 
> Consider a platform spd style - the "cleat only" pedal designs were never stable enough for me so I went with the nashbar platform, which is also good for casual sneaker riding.


After discussing all of the different options last night with my wife, she seems most comfortable with the idea of the "Rodeo" style pedals (spd/platform combo), and MTB shoes. Since I have had such good luck with my Specialized Carbon Pro Road's, I think we will look at what Specialized has to offer in the way of MTB BG shoes. The Shimano shoes seem to be well regarded here as well, so I will have her try some of them on too. 

My main concern is that she be comfortable on the bike. Both mentally with the idea of riding with clipless pedals, as well physically with no hot spots/numbness in her feet. My reasoning is that If she is comfortable she is more likely to want to ride more often. And if she rides more often, she is more likely to catch the cycling "bug". 

Wish me luck.

Jay B.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Get the easy-out cleats that Shimano sells for SPD. Newbs love them because you can't easily get stuck and fall over. They're called multi-release I believe.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Another vote for SPDs...I started with them and SIDI MTB shoes 8 years ago when I was scared of clipless, and I never bothered to 'upgrade' to anything 'better,' because, even though I do mega-long rides and I bit of what some might call racing in the Alps and the smaller mountains around Lyon, I don't think it's worth changing something that doesn't cause problems. I also love the ease of adjustment vis-à-vis the tightness and the generous amount of float with the SPDs.

Although I must admit that the French guys I ride with over here make extensive fun of me for it. For some reason not a soul here uses SPD on the road...almost 100% Look or Time. They find my SPDs to be in incredibly poor taste, an insult to the purity of French road biking. I find this very amusing.

Besides, I really like being able to walk normally...


----------



## bnylo (May 12, 2007)

*Able to walk can save you and bike*



Ibashii said:


> Another vote for SPDs...I.....
> 
> Although I must admit that the French guys I ride with over here make extensive fun of me for it. For some reason not a soul here uses SPD on the road...almost 100% Look or Time. They find my SPDs to be in incredibly poor taste, an insult to the purity of French road biking. I find this very amusing.
> 
> Besides, I really like being able to walk normally...


I suppose those French riders never have a mechanical issue? I was on a Velo Quebec tour in Vermont in August. I decided to get walkable shoes when I saw a very good rider carry his bike (mech problem?) down a steep hill with road shoes, on and it was not a pretty sight, He was unbalanced, unstable and scrapping his cleats. Road shoes are fine if you never have to walk!

Plus you can always beat your buddies racing into the post ride pub..


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

It's useless for anyone to recommend shoes....the only ones that fit me are Nike and Specialized. None of the others work. Hey, it might be a different case for you - shoes are personal, kind of like saddles. What works for someone might not work at all for someone else. 

DO NOT buy shoes online, it's a waste of time. Go to a large LBS and try some on, and buy what fits.

Also, avoid shoes with plastic (non-carbon) cleat platforms - you can run into trouble during the cleat mounting process. When bolting them up, it can create divots in the plastic. So if they need adjustment, sometimes they'll just 'walk' their way back into those divots, negating any adjustments you just made.

I recommend Look KEO pedals, I think they're great. They have a positive engagement and are easy to get out of. Just make sure you buy the cleat covers to walk around in, they make it so much easier.


----------



## timyak (Aug 29, 2008)

*Best cheap starter set is Forte Carve by Performance*

If you aren't sure you'll like them (you will) the Forte Carve from Performance Bike is pretty decent. They are an ATB type pedal with an SPD-style cleat. They are durable, good looking and very easy to clip into and out of. Best of all they are very low maintenance. With the 15% off this weekend, you can get them for about $25. I have over 2500 miles on mine and they've been in the rain alot. I road bike 99% of the time. Good luck and learn how to clip in and out alot before hitting the streets. Yak:thumbsup:


----------



## mtb2road (Jun 23, 2007)

As for the shoes, I'd say go with the ones that fit best. I started my wife on a pair of road shoes and Crank Brother Candies. She never really felt comfortable with that combo and always struggled with clipping in or putting her foot down on quick stops. She ended up slipping and falling a few times, so before she threw in the towel, we picked her up a pair of SIDI MTB shoes and things improved by 100%. The SIDIs are plenty stiff, so she hasn't had any foot issues and though the pedals never changed, she has been able to clip in and out without issues.

I was considering the Shimano SPDs with the multi-release cleat, but decided the variable release options would give her bad habits to break down the road and the no adjustments on the CB pedals would keep me out of hot water and the "you didn't adjust them properly" comments to a minimum.

A word of caution on the CB Quatros. They are only compatible with some MTB shoes, due to the large bearing cap and only in smaller sizes. I wear SIDI 45s and my MTB shoes won't clear. A pair of 43s or smaller SIDIs would have been no problem at all.


----------

